
Show HN: DECS, manage code snippets & secure sensitive data - cs76
https://app.decs.xyz/
======
cs76
DECS is a decentralised application (dapp) to manage code snippets and to
protect sensitive data. We developed DECS to address some of the critical
aspects of software development, SECURITY and PRODUCTIVITY.

Security: Using DECS (vault) - you can now securely store and tightly control
access to tokens, API keys, configurations, certificates, and other sensitive
data across multiple projects in one workspace. You can always relax knowing
your data is end-to-end encrypted with keys that only you hold (Truly Own Your
Data).

Productivity: DECS offers a beautiful, easy to use interface to capture,
manage and search your reusable code snippets. (Implement R4 Strategy: Reuse,
Refactor, Repurpose and Review - again all-in-one workspace)

Tag, share and sync your snippet knowledge base within a team or organisation
(coming soon). Import (from GitHub - you can get on board in a few clicks) and
export your code snippets seamlessly as you like, no platform lockdowns.

If you like the product, please share it and support us on product hunt -
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/decs](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/decs).

Please note DECS is currently in BETA and we are rolling out new features
every day based on our user feedback (lean approach).

Want to request a new feature? give us a shout at info@decs.xyz or
[https://twitter.com/decs_dapp](https://twitter.com/decs_dapp)

